# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الازياء والموضة >  ‏معاطف شتويه راقيه <3‏

## (dodo)

[CENTER]



[IMG]http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hph


otos-ak-ash3/578608_324456390988677_53462210_n.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*المجموعة كلها حلوة يعني لو تصحلي ما بقول لأ
الوان رائعة و موديلات اروع 
بدي اياهم 
*

----------


## &روان&

هاد كتير حلو ولونه روعة 
يسلمو دودو

----------


## (dodo)

اختيار جميل مطر وروان  بصراحة كلهم بجننو تجنين

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*Nice Dodo yeslmoooooooo*

----------


## Eleen Haddad

*كتير حلوين بجننو بعئدو مرسي حبيبتي انتي زوء*

----------


## (dodo)

هدوء الله يخلي ايامك نايس كلها  :Icon20: 
الين انبسطت بوجودك تلسمي انتي الزووء

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
كتير حلوين ونعومين 
زوقك كتير حلو دودو 
يسلمو اديكِ 

*

----------


## (dodo)

عيونك الحلوين دموع  
نوّرتي  :Smile:

----------


## ميرمادا27

الله شو بتجنن..

----------


## ميرمادا27

عجبتني كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي  يييييير...

----------

